# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  تقسیم یک ماتریس به چندین ماتریس

## hamidkor

باسلام بر دوستان گرامی،

اگر بخواهیم یک ماتریس مثلا 100 در 100 رو به ده ماتریس جداگانه ی 100 در 10 تفکیک کنیم از چه دستور یا کدی می توانیم استفاده کنیم؟

باتشکر

----------


## rahnema1

سلام

a=rand(100);
b={};
for i=uint8(1:10:100)
	b{1+i/10}=a(:,i:i+9);
end

----------


## aref_error

کابرد uint8 جالب بود. من در موردش جستجو کردم ولی نمیدونستم این جزو کارایی هایش هست که تقسیم اعدا را صحیح انجام می دهد
میتوانید بیشتر توضیح بدهید درمورد کاربرد uint8؟

----------


## rahnema1

پاسخ سوال شما در هلپ متلب هست که در این آدرس هم قرار داره
http://www.mathworks.com/help/matlab.../integers.html
وقتی شما یک عدد در متلب می نویسد مثل 1+2 متلب این اعداد را به صورت اعشاری double در نظر می گیره مگر اینکه اون را به انواع عدد صحیح تبدیل کنید که عبارتند از

 nt8, int16, int32, int64, uint8, uint16, uint32, uint64

اگر در یک عبارت جمع یک طرف اون صحیح باشه و یک طرف اعشاری باشه حاصل جمع به صورت صحیح در خواهد آمد

----------


## aref_error

> اگر در یک عبارت جمع یک طرف اون صحیح باشه و یک طرف اعشاری باشه حاصل جمع به صورت صحیح در خواهد آمد


ممنون راهنما جان

----------

